# Line?



## Bassassassin

I put new line on my surf poles in March, and used them once then. I use Big Game line. Do you think the line is still good, or should I respool. I dont get to the salt very often and its usually a year before I get to go again, so normally I just respool then. Im not sure the effects of salt on line.


----------



## JB Offshore

It should still be good as long as you cleaned it good after you used it. Check the end of it for bad spots.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zcrtu3


----------



## surf walker

By cleaning it good do you mean running the reel under the faucet or what? How do you clean it?


----------



## chevy5099

*line*

I like to wash down my reels and line after my fishing trips to get most of the salt off. It helps.
jim


----------



## Rogue Runner

I wash my CU-200'S with water and clean and oil with Royal Purple oil every 6 to 9 months. Of course I clean everyone elses too. They work like brand new.


----------



## troutless

I used mono for years and change it out several times during the year. And when I was fishing tournament's I would change it out more often.


----------

